# Pat Riley's Comment



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What does everyone think about this comment?



> It may have been a tactical move to make the Magic overconfident, or maybe he was for real.
> 
> Either way, Miami Coach Pat Riley heaped enormous praise on Grant Hill and Tracy McGrady.
> 
> Riley called them the "best perimeter tandem ever -- even better than Magic Johnson and James Worthy." Riley coached Johnson and Worthy while he was with the Los Angeles Lakers in the 1980s.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

He has lost his mind. Personally, I would take Worthy and Magic. But, clearly, he forgot about a certain MJ and Pip.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree. They are not on that level yet. Hell, they havent even played 20 games together.. but if Hill can stay healthy, they could reach the level of those two combos.

I think the comparison of Magic/Worthy or even Pippen/Pippen would be better than MJ/Pippen.

I've always though of Hill as being on the basketball ability level of Magic Johnson. And Tmac is a lot of Pippen in his prime, although he may actually be much better offensively.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Riley must be bluffing. I like T-Mac, but truth be told he can't hold a candle to Magic. I'd prefer the Jordan/Pippen duo as well.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> Riley must be bluffing. I like T-Mac, but truth be told he can't hold a candle to Magic. I'd prefer the Jordan/Pippen duo as well.


Cant hold a candle?... Geez love how we remember past stars for being immortal and mistake free.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok. Maybe T-Mac can hold it to Magic's waists... maybe...Players like Magic, Bird, and Jordan are elite because they stand above and beyond the others past and present. McGrady is a good player, but you seriously believe he's on this level?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Pat Riley has apparently lost his mind in the Florida heat. Or maybe the grease has seeped into his skull and killed a couple billion brain cells.

Hill and T-Mac being compared to Magic and Worthy?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> Riley must be bluffing. I like T-Mac, but truth be told he can't hold a candle to Magic. I'd prefer the Jordan/Pippen duo as well.


Tmac and Magic are completely different types of players... it isnt really fair to compare the two. 

I believe Grant Hill if he had never gotten so badly injured could certainly have "held a candle" to Magic... look at him, 3 years of rust... 3 years of hardly playing and barely stepping on the floor against NBA caliber players, and he puts up two straight games of like 18, 7, 6 ... and those are in somewhat limited minutes.

If health doesnt kill the duo, Tmac and Hill could very well be compared to Magic/Worthy, Jordan/Pippen in a couple years.. people forget how good Grant Hill was, and if healthy, still is.. and he should be able to play on a high level for another 5-6 years..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i look at bird and magic and you could see how they made everyone around them better,who does mcgrady make better?hill does but grant isnt in a class with the great ones.who cares what riley says anyway?


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

You never really know what Riley's real intentions are behind comments like that.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

TMac has done nothing to prove he should even be mentioned in the same sentence as Magic Johnson. Same goes for Hill.

Trying to denigrate Magic's career and to pump up TMac at this point to find some common ground to make a comparison is ludicrous.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I love how yall just throw away the opinion of a very accomplished coach because its not what you want to believe. Get off your biased horse. T-Mac and Hill are the real deal. after thier career is over yall will be the same guys saying "so and so cant hold a candle to McGrady" I bet you said that about Magic when he was still young in the League. "Fluke rookie Champion. Cant hold a candle to Bird though!"


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

> I love how yall just throw away the opinion of a very accomplished coach because its not what you want to believe.


on the same line of thinking, just because he's an accomplished coach doesn't always make him right.

the more I think about this comment, the more it bothers me. i think it was a pretty classless thing to say on Riley's part. it's his opinion, and he's more than entitled to it, and I respect him for speaking his mind.....BUT, it seems wrong to me that he would rip two of the greatest players he had. Two guys on the All-Time All-NBA game, for a guy who has had two good years, and a guy who hasn't played the last two years.


T-Mac and Hill ~might~ get there eventually, T-Mac sure as <strike>shyt </strike>has the talent, but they aren't even close right now.





And ANOTHER thing, when was this comment made? Right after the Heat's last game? When T-Mac and Hill beat two rookies all game? Brent and Jon Barry could have done the same things they did that night.


----------



## I'm Just Saying (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I love how yall just throw away the opinion of a very accomplished coach because its not what you want to believe. Get off your biased horse. T-Mac and Hill are the real deal. after thier career is over yall will be the same guys saying "so and so cant hold a candle to McGrady" I bet you said that about Magic when he was still young in the League. "Fluke rookie Champion. Cant hold a candle to Bird though!"


If T_Mac/Hill can win 4 titles like Magic/Worthy or 6 titles like MJ/Pip then we'll talk.

If T-Mac or Hill can be Finals MVP, play center and Score 42 in the final game as a 20 year old, go on to 10 Championship series, winning 5, then we'll talk about them being on Magics level.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

riley must be suffering from some serious depression. hill&tmac are good. but no way are they a better duo than magic& worthy or bird & mchale or mj & pipen. those guys kicked far more No masking truebuefan in their careers than hill &tmac. and they were considerably more dominant.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Mr. Riley is entitled to his opinion, as we all are. Is his personal opinion worth discussing? Apparently to some, it is worth discussing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> TMac has done nothing to prove he should even be mentioned in the same sentence as Magic Johnson. Same goes for Hill.
> 
> Trying to denigrate Magic's career and to pump up TMac at this point to find some common ground to make a comparison is ludicrous.


Well said!! 

Hill and McGrady are good, but Come on!!!!


----------



## aravindan (Sep 25, 2002)

Typical Pat Riley...gets people riled!!!


----------

